# TV Tuner card for iMac



## Akshay (Aug 4, 2011)

*TV Tuner for iMac*

Any suggestion for TV tuner for iMac? 

I have a cable connection which I want to plug in into USB based TV tuner to watch television on iMac. 

I have hauppage  tv tuner but its little old and I have not found imac drivers for it. 

Budget - cheaper the better....


----------



## Akshay (Aug 20, 2011)

Spoke to Primeabgb today... They said they have a new model for iMac tv tuner (USB) - AVerTV VolarGoM. Should cost around 4.5k... didnt find anything on net though. Has any1 used it before on imac?


----------

